# How Old Are You? How Long Have You Been Hbing?



## Truman42 (9/12/11)

My daughter has some school homework on data and statistics, so I told her I would help out by running a poll on the age of members on this forum and how long youve been brewing for. 

So please answer how old you are and how long you've been doing HB? Who knows one day she may be your company accountant for your micro brewery.. :icon_cheers: 

Im 43 in Feb but been told I look under 40. My missus is older than me but she doesn't look a day over 30 (My avatar photo was only taken last Xmas) and she gets told that quite often. Her whole family is like that her dad is 70 and hes as fit as a 50 yr old.
Ive only been doing HB around 6 months as you can probably tell by the questions..LOL


----------



## Truman42 (9/12/11)

So whos the pop?? LOL


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/12/11)

Age: 21
Years brewing: 5

So I'm keen on beer and started at 16. Better late then never.


----------



## Nick JD (9/12/11)

39. Put my first batch of K&K down in 1989 with two other mates.


----------



## Fish13 (9/12/11)

need to mod the poll regarding ages a bit.

I am 30 and been making beer for about 4 months now.


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/11)

Stop asking stupid questions truman!!! 

Just remember correlation doesnt = causation. Google pirates and globalwaming graph

B/w 30-40yrs okd. Started when I was 17. Brewed fir 3 yrs. 8yr break, brewing again for almost 6yrs


----------



## Pennywise (9/12/11)

32 in a couple of weeks and "brewing" for 10 years+


----------



## Screwtop (9/12/11)

60+

Brewed my first extract beer in 1967

Threw out/drank a lot of shitty beer over the years

Began AG/Partial in 2005

Brewed my best beer in 2008

Screwy


----------



## TasChris (9/12/11)

Screwtop said:


> 60+
> 
> Brewed my first extract beer in 1967
> 
> ...


2005 Grumpy's forum those were the days


----------



## Screwtop (9/12/11)

TasChris said:


> 2005 Grumpy's forum those were the days




Say that again :drinks:


----------



## fergi (9/12/11)

started my first brew in 1972 when i was doing national service, we made a brew with liquid malt,bakers yeast and i am not sure what hops we used, 

made it in a large plastic garbage bin ,didnt even sterilize the garbage bin, it was drinkable but only just.
my age, 63, but i think i act a lot younger with a young outlook on life.
fergi


----------



## jyo (9/12/11)

33 years old. 
Making beer nearly 9 years.

Brewing with an understanding of the importance of temp control and yeast care for only about 2.5 of those years 

edit- making beer


----------



## keifer33 (9/12/11)

24 and been brewing for just a tad over 2 years now.


----------



## Muscovy_333 (9/12/11)

35 years young
6 months K&K partials
6 months AG


----------



## Batz (9/12/11)

TasChris said:


> 2005 Grumpy's forum those were the days




It seems like years ago.....hey it was :lol: There's still a few of us here.


Batz


----------



## spog (9/12/11)

yep that was my first go to site when the bug got me....cheers...spog......


Batz said:


> It seems like years ago.....hey it was :lol: There's still a few of us here.
> 
> 
> Batz


----------



## Mikedub (9/12/11)

4 years brewing, 37 long years not brewing,

you want stats Truman, try your 548 posts in 6 months, now thats impressive


----------



## dkaos (9/12/11)

24, been brewing since March 2010.

Went all grain shortly after doing extract brews. Love the cost factor, but the taste is the real winner.


----------



## Shifter (9/12/11)

Started when Noha was a boy and now older than God's dog.


----------



## Spork (9/12/11)

Did my first brews about 25 years ago.
I voted "less than a year" as I only did 2-3 back then, and had a lengthy hiatus before starting again this year.


----------



## Brad Churchill (9/12/11)

35 in a couple of months.

Got a home brew kit for my 18th and have been brewing ever since.

K&K only for the 1st year or so. Then extract and specialty grains etc.

AG for the past 14 months or so..... and I've got to say "WHY THE FARK DID IT TAKE ME SO LONG TO GO AG!!" :lol: 

Probably not enough time and working too much but still....

Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (9/12/11)

Mikedub said:


> 4 years brewing, 37 long years not brewing,
> 
> you want stats Truman, try your 548 posts in 6 months, now thats impressive



Ha ha yeh I could divide them up into how many were stupid questions, how many were questions already been answered before, how many were arguments with my mate Ted etc etc.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Robbo2234 (9/12/11)

30 years old
brewing just over a year....


Oh also do you use the search function to see if there where any other posts about this???? lol!!


----------



## bkmad (9/12/11)

Aged 33, been brewing since I was 18 at uni. Had a 3 year break in there while I was in the UK - not worth brewing over there with so many beers to try.


----------



## Lemon (9/12/11)

So....

Brewing a bit over two years, seriously.

Did a bit of unserious brewing for a few years before that.

Seemed like a really good idea recently, not sure why.....



41 years old.


Lemon


----------



## itmechanic (9/12/11)

25, been brewing at home for 5 years and commercially for about 3 months.


----------



## iScarlet (9/12/11)

29 and that many --> |||||||||

I started homebrewing when I was 21, but graduated uni when I was 23 and was shipped off to a dry community. I lasted 6 months before cracking the sads and shipping myself off to Melbourne where I forgot about everything including brewing until about 3 years ago.


----------



## Tony (9/12/11)

37 years old

First brew put down on 12.7.2003 @ 5pm

I still have my note book... and will indulge 

Brew No.1 - Black Rock Colonial Lager
1kg dextrose
disloved with 4L boiling water
topped up with cold water to 23 liters

temp at atart - 26 deg c
SG - 1.046
Brewed at - 25 deg c

Bottled on 16.7.2003 @ 7pm (4 days, 2 hrs)

notes-

-Tasted at 2 weeks, gassed well but wont hold a head. Completely disapears strait after pouring. Plesent to drink, sweetish fruity, cidery flavours.
- Developed off flavours - dont know why
- Got better after 2 months but needs better yeast




Oh dear................

My 2nd brew was fermented at 20 to 21 and it stayed at this for a couple months and i got a fridge..... 

Hops in my 4th kit

Then started playing with ESB 3KG hopped kits (in the paint tin)

then 12 deg lagers are recorded 

Then 4 months later..... my first grain steep..... some Roast Barley in a stout kit.

Then started re using yeast

every kit has hops in it now...... im getting a taste for it and Im getting active on the Grumpys Forum at this stage ..... ahhh thems were the days 

12 dec 03 . first FWK - ESB Amber ale. I still remember it..... it was .....ok
Comments note - nice but not worth $30

19.12.03........... first partial mash. OMG i remember that day well.

I tried to crack 1kg of IMC pilsner malt by hand. Here is my basis for my belief that you cant always believe what you read on the internet!
First i tried an empty beer bottle..... FAIL
Then i tried a rolling pin........... FAIL
Ended up putting it in a tea towl and bashing it into a course flour with a house brick, taking the skin off my hands and destroying the tea towl.

After that it was all partial mashes and Grumpys No.1 FWK's

By April 04 i was full partial and hopping it myself.

Beginning July 04..... first AG

Bulldust Stout

3.5kg ale
500g munich 1
500g Roast barley
500g Flaked Barley

20g Target 60 min boil
10g Target 30 min boil
16g Challenger 30 min boil

1.049, 45.7 IBU, 73.4 EBC

I do recal it won a 1st place at a home brew comp 

It was all up hill from there

cheers


----------



## DU99 (9/12/11)

clicked the buttons


----------



## TasChris (9/12/11)

iScarlet said:


> 29 and that many --> |||||||||
> 
> I started homebrewing when I was 21, but graduated uni when I was 23 and was shipped off to a dry community. I lasted 6 months before cracking the sads and shipping myself off to Melbourne where I forgot about everything including brewing until about 3 years ago.


Did you join a cult?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (9/12/11)

29 YO. First brew bottled 23/2/2009 (some can of goo that came free with the homebrew kit i purchased, fermented at the cool temps of a Qld summer :blink: )


----------



## peaky (9/12/11)

35 years old and I've been brewing for 17 months. Knocked out my 42nd AG batch about a month ago :icon_drunk:


Put down my first brew about 3 months after joining this forum.


----------



## drtomc (9/12/11)

Just bottled (with nice belgian corks) my 40th birthday brew started on Cup Day. OG 1.103, FG 1.014. BDSA.

Started in March '06. First brew was a Cascade Chocolate Porter kit with a kilo of "stout mix" from LHBS - LDME + DDME + liqorice extract. Apart from the fact that I bottled it slightly before FG, and it over carbonated (no explosions, luckily), it wasn't too bad.

Went AG a couple of years ago. Never looked back. You can't brew decent Belgians from kits.

T.


----------



## raven19 (9/12/11)

33, brewing for over ten years. My first kit was a Grumpy's partial... ah those were the days when life was simple.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (9/12/11)

63, started brewing in 1973, before kits were made out of liquid malt. Started playing around with hops and specialty grains a few years ago, went AG last year. Why wait so long? Didn't know about BIAB before then and couldn't afford 3V.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (9/12/11)

Age:12
Brewing for about 4 years, mostly just put veggies like beetroot in a jar besides my bed and they Naturally start fermenting. Not sure if its wild yeast or the proximity to my "special sock"...


----------



## Gout (9/12/11)

31, brewing since i was 17 ( to date i think that first tin was the worlds worst beer - kit found in grandpa's shed) soon following that kit I then a move to all grain in the late teens - and brewing ever since ( a few years I went back to kits while living OS in a flat)

ahhh memories of grumpy's

hopefully still brewing for a long time to come

edit - the kit was bad because it was older than me at the time i am sure


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (9/12/11)

46, been frewing for 1 year. Been drinking for 40 years give or take...


----------



## brettprevans (9/12/11)

Tony said:


> 37 years old
> 
> First brew put down on 12.7.2003 @ 5pm
> 
> ...


really tony? Wow. Mine was still older school 1996. No forums that we found, bjt forums werent knkwn entity anyeay. Coopers instructions were jamil and.vegimite seemedike a good idea to add to beer

Ahhh tbe good old days


----------



## jeffsonia (9/12/11)

38 and still going strong,

Started brewing kits around 1998 (on and off work permitting) in the cool Townsville weather without fermentation control, quite distinctly remember some XXXX bitter and Toohey's Old clones registering over 30 degrees on the stick on thermometer. Quite a few brews were'nt real flash tasting but they all got polished off. Pride can do wonders for your taste buds sometimes. 

Started AG brewing in 2008 as i wanted a bit of a challenge to take it to the next level, both in making beer from scratch and building my own system. Still learning heaps and after all the effort i get to drink some good tasting beverages.


----------



## manticle (9/12/11)

36.

Started brewing/fermenting maybe 5 years ago? Might be 6, I'm not sure. Did a couple of kits, had a break, got back into it, found this forum then went through the whole gamut of extracts, partials and whatnot. Full mash brewing for the last couple of years I think.


----------



## JoeG (9/12/11)

35 years old (that does sound old)
First home brew was a brigalow kit in 1995 - it was farken awful.
Lots of kits and bits followed - they were pretty awful too.
First partial mash in 1996 - it was freaking awsome by the standards of the day (not real high to be honest)
A few more partial mashes followed, included the first use of Wyeast liquid yeast (remeber the old gold foil packs?)
Insert brewing hiatus here.
First all grain brew in 2001 - in combo with White Labs yeast its starting to come together.
Insert another brewing hiatus here.
Return to brewing in conjunction with keg ownership - now we are cooking with gas.
Just did all grain brew number 101 last weekend.
Needless to say - there have been a few mini-hiatus's in this period too. Why the fcuk do people insist on complicating our lives for us so we have no time for brewing?


----------



## stl (9/12/11)

Aw, missed out on the 10+ years by a matter of days. Scary. But that was kits 'n bits, doesn't really count.. compared to the AG, which I only got around to starting about 3.5 years ago.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/11)

been doing kits for over ten years, **** you all


----------



## bung89 (10/12/11)

22 (for a few more weeks)
Only been brewing since about march this year.
Did my first AG brew a couple of weeks back (BIAB) cant wait to taste it :chug:


----------



## kymba (10/12/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> been doing kits for over ten years, **** you all



been doing kits for 5 months and have won 8 awards










i made them myself


----------



## kymba (10/12/11)

i am torn on what poll option to pick - i am 30

my first brew was in 2006 - i remember it well - it was a coopers canadian blonde with a pack of BE2

i called it "fart in ya eye" coz when you popped one open it not only smelt like rotten eggs, it literally stung your eyes...i think it fermented too hot

my sanitation was A1 though


----------



## Superoo (10/12/11)

Age 49, brewed k&k for about a year around 1990, then again for about a year 1993, both times probably just to save money. Now only brew because I want to, been doing AG for last 2 years, now making what I can proudly call 'beer'.


----------



## Droughtmaster (10/12/11)

Truman said:


> My daughter has some school homework on data and statistics, so I told her I would help out by running a poll on the age of members on this forum and how long youve been brewing for.
> 
> So please answer how old you are and how long you've been doing HB? Who knows one day she may be your company accountant for your micro brewery.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...





im 53 been doing coopers kits for years till i come here now i knew better now all grain with a braumeister 20 ltr 
tastes like manacle said like instant coffee compared with a proper one so fa so good loving allgrain :icon_chickcheers: 
Drought


----------



## alfadog (10/12/11)

32 and brewing for 12 months, 1 month of that was sober.




Can you guess which month?


----------



## newguy (10/12/11)

41. Brewing for 15.5 years.


----------



## stux (10/12/11)

33 years old
Got my first coopers kit for 18th bday

This is my third or fourth brewing period and *this* time I'm kegging *and* doing all grain!

I started building my kegerator while my wife was pregnant with our first child 

Guess what I finished while she was in the hospital


----------



## Ces (10/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> **** off dickhead I'm 40 which puts ne into 2 catergories. I'm 30 -40 and 40 - 50. Good thing it aint rocket science or you would have blown your suburb up




don't want to get in the middle of anything, but holy ****! this cracked me up.


apart from that truman, i'm a useless brewer but a bachelor level statistician. if your daughter has a question about her project you can't answer, feel free to pm me and i'll try and help.


----------



## ledgenko (10/12/11)

I am 39 ... 



never really fitted i anywhere . Not a loser by any stretch of the imagination .. you know what I mean ??


I started brewing in the 90's .. did bad..now not so bad


----------



## mateostojic (10/12/11)

Im 26, been lurking around these forums for around 2 years. Been brewing for around the same time.
Went through the motions, kit, kit&bit, extract, partials, tried BIAB (half assed attempt) and have recently built myself a HERMS unit.
Brewed my 7th beer on it tonight. 
Really enjoying the brewing. I cant see myself giving this hobby up any time soon. 

Im going to be one of the 60-70 range blokes in a few decades talking about the days we had forums, and the days we didnt need to filter out the radioactive particles from our brew water. 

Mate


----------



## warra48 (10/12/11)

63 going on 64.

First brew was put down in 1973, but we won't count that. 

Started the HB thing for real 5 years ago, after my daughter and son gave me a HB kit as a birthday present. Was into AG 6 months after the initial K & K brew (which was a horrible Munich Lager fermented at about 28C in mid summer). Was also briefly on the Grumpys forum before they pulled the pin on it. Remember the great thread about LCPA clones.
I brew as a retirement hobby, my consumption is a mere 1 longneck a day. My 63rd AG brew is about to be dropped to lagering temperatures, after 3 weeks at 10C.

Good luck to your daughter with her project Truman, hope she gets top marks.




Edit: Spelling


----------



## alexbrand (10/12/11)

Age: 34
Making beer: 5

Cheers

Alex


----------



## Ivan Other One (10/12/11)

Almost 45.

first started,,, cant remember when, mid 80s but only a couple ok K&K brews here n there


stopped for a decade then said to SHMBO, pub booze is just to bloody dear

Result was spent some of my tax check on a keg set-up,(Bottling is a PITA) mid 2008, Still doin K&K with the occasional extract.
Next year will look into Biab brewing.



Ivan. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mckenry (10/12/11)

I'm 40, which puts me in the 30-40 not the 40-50 :lol: 
Brewing 16years. Lot of K&K before going all grain. Was all grain b4 finding this forum, but didnt have enough knowledge on the hows and whys. So for a long time I was back and forth between Kits & bits and AG. Then FWK came out. Changed everything for me. Had to learn AG properly.


----------



## wobbly (10/12/11)

I'm 67

Started K&K about 8 years ago and then moved to AG about 4 years ago and have now moved onto a 20lt Braumeister 3 months ago

Cheers

Wobbly


----------



## Truman42 (10/12/11)

Ces said:


> don't want to get in the middle of anything, but holy ****! this cracked me up.
> 
> 
> apart from that truman, i'm a useless brewer but a bachelor level statistician. if your daughter has a question about her project you can't answer, feel free to pm me and i'll try and help.


Thanks mate will do. I just hope we can get all the figures before the mods delete the thread like they did the lickapop thread, because that's the way this one seems to be heading.


----------



## Ol'Wobbly (10/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Ya numbers are all fukced up. Should be 21 - 30, 31- 40 etc. FFS its not hard. First thing you can teach your daughter is how to conduct a proper poll.



Yes, it's ironic that a post about data and statistics should have such a glaring mistake! Your ranges should have been, e.g.:

< 1 year
1-2 years
3-4 years
5-6 years

etc.


----------



## Greg.L (10/12/11)

Age 52

First beer 1996

First mash 1997

First wine 2000

First cider 2008


----------



## Greg Lawrence (10/12/11)

Ol said:


> So where would I fit in on your scale if I have been brewing for 4.5 years?You started off OK, but lost the plot. I believe that I would be in the 4-5 year category.


----------



## bignath (10/12/11)

Started brewing in early 2003. 

Nothing special, K&K - thought it was amazing when i added some hops a whopping 10g teabag of cascade....

Found this site a few years ago and haven't looked back. Ditched the can opener, been AG for coming up to three or so years.

3V brewer mainly doing pale and golden ale types, and fake lagers...

35 years old, two kids which make me feel like im 70! Have started talking to my soon to be 6 year old son about the benefits of doing shit yourself instead of paying someone else so you can sit on your arse and watch. 
The poor bugger will probably be brewing by the time he's 12!


----------



## seanokil (10/12/11)

Im 35 years young.
Newbie to hb started 6 months ago and loving it!!


----------



## Spoonta (10/12/11)

32 about 12 years now all grain for about 5


----------



## stl (10/12/11)

Ces said:


> i'm a useless brewer but a bachelor level statistician.



I'm sorry.


----------



## bum (10/12/11)

Truman said:


> Shes a 12 yr old girl doing her own research for a home work project...I see your point but I really dont think the teacher is going to care how she presents her data and statistics.


Uh...the teacher may question the appropriateness of your daughter handing in alcohol related homework. You may want to think twice about this one.



Truman said:


> Why cant a thread on this forum stay friendly instead of always turning into a shit fight.


Plenty of threads stay civil. Most of them are about making beer.


----------



## bradsbrew (10/12/11)

Isn't school finished 2011, well it is in Qld. I would assume with one week left that all assignments would be well and truelly finished?


----------



## chunckious (10/12/11)

38
1st brew was all grain 6 months ago.
Farkin blows me away how quickly you start making quality beer if your prepared to learn and work for it.


----------



## Truman42 (10/12/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Isn't school finished 2011, well it is in Qld. I would assume with one week left that all assignments would be well and truelly finished?


They dont finish here until end of next week and it wasn't an assignment just a home work sheet she had to finish off. She asked the teacher if using HB stats would be ok and the teacher said yes because her stats were really just about a hobby and the age group and years in the hobby.


----------



## esssee (10/12/11)

I'm 37 years old, and I will say that I have been Home Brewing for a bit over 12 months.

I will not count the shithouse attempt I did once, about ten years ago. Best not to remember that.


----------



## J Grimmer (10/12/11)

31 Years old, 6 of them brewing


----------



## Ces (10/12/11)

stl said:


> I'm sorry.




don't be. it pays quite well (i'm actually a research psychologist) and i have plenty of time to play around with brew related stuff.


----------



## Jazzafish (10/12/11)

Age = 30 in a few days
First coopers K&K was 12 years ago. Turned out good. Second K&K was bad enough to put me off home brewing for 3 years until a room mate talked me into saving cash for my upcoming wedding by making our own beer. Third K&K was average so I decided to figure out how to make better beer. Found howtobrew.com and made a tasty partial for a fourth batch... then found this site which led me to join a brewers club, find new priorities for household items(EG: lost an esky, found a mash tun) and develop an expensive taste in commercial beers that make the average pub punter look at me like Frankenstein when I decide not to order one of the available beers after interrogating the poor barmaid.

EDIT: Typo


----------



## beerbog (10/12/11)

39, been brewing for the second time since about 07, before that for a few years in the early 90's. Gave it up then because of all the bloody bottles. Then a mate found me kegs. Never looked back. :beerbang:


----------



## mxd (10/12/11)

45, did a 1 x BOP in 93-94, then another in 96 (whilst living in Canada) but I couldn't make VB so gave up 

Then started 2 years ago, for 3 months of K+K then AG.


----------



## Clutch (10/12/11)

32 and bottled my first K&K in May.


----------



## Malted (10/12/11)

Ces said:


> don't be. it pays quite well (i'm actually a research psychologist) and i have plenty of time to play around with brew related stuff.



How does that make you feel? 
I'm sensing that you are using your brewing to escape from something yet you are still angry. Are you a kit brewer? Can opener style brewing would be enough to make one mad at the world, I'm hearing you, i feel your pain.. Make peace with the world, try all grain brewing. h34r:


----------



## Anofre (10/12/11)

I agree re: the content being suitable for children & am amused that it took until post #69 to come up!
Regardless of how flashy the data presentation, what are you saying about your ethics to your teacher & community by this content. 

Off my soabox.

Ironically, I capped my first home brewed beer in my uncles dedicated home brew shed age 11. 
Brewed my own first beer age 13. I'm amazed it's legal to sell cans to minors.
I'm now 32

Analyze that research psychologist!


----------



## Muggus (10/12/11)

Hi i'm Mike, i'm 27 and i'm an alcoho...oh right wrong thread.

Been brewing since 2003, so 8 years. 3 of which dedicated to the holiest of holy persuits...All-Grain
Pumped out batch #172 this week...where does it all go!?


----------



## Fish13 (11/12/11)

bum said:


> Uh...the teacher may question the appropriateness of your daughter handing in alcohol related homework. You may want to think twice about this one.
> 
> 
> Plenty of threads stay civil. Most of them are about making beer.



I dont see it as purely alcohol related homework. I see it as a hobby based report with statistics on the age group of those who do it.

How would it go if she handed in the report based on top speed/horsepower and age? or even worse how many times you have sex and how old you are....

Home brewing is a hobby craft that adults par take in and its legal. I would give the lass thumbs up for taking an interest in something her old man does because i would be bloody over the moon if one of my 4 kids took an interest in something i do.

/soapbox.


----------



## Florian (11/12/11)

Anofre said:


> I agree re: the content being suitable for children & am amused that it took until post #69 to come up!
> Regardless of how flashy the data presentation, what are you saying about your ethics to your teacher & community by this content.
> 
> Off my soabox.



Without wanting to go into a debate about schools, but:

I really can't see the problem here. If the task was to represent statistical data *of any kind* then what's wrong with showing age groups of people who brew their own beer as a hobby? 
Is anything alcohol related not to be mentioned in school? I mean we're talking about adults brewing beer here, not kids. 

Shouldn't there be an open discussion about risks and gains of alcohol/drugs in school anyway? That's at least how I remember it.

Just curious as I have never visited a school in Australia, but will be sending my kids in a few years. 

I do agree that there was a stuff up with the age groups though, but am sure your daughter will figure that out and adjust the data accordingly to not get marked down/make a fool of herself.


----------



## Anofre (11/12/11)

Let be real here.

A chart of age vs australian inventors or colours of ponies on the world equestrian teams, would satisfy as a content to survey and represent data at a school level, and might inspire an interest in something elevated. 
If the student is being offered a choice on what to survey, the decision on what to study offers insight into the motivations of the child.

It doesn't take a genius to guess what a teacher or average person (non AHBer) think of the kid who rocks up with studies about beer.
Dads helping, or she has abnormal interests.

I had the same debate with a teacher mate of mine on ways to practically apply enzyme studies and biological cultures...


I have a 3 year old.
He soaks up everything I do like a sponge.
After he "helps" me brew is see him playing with hoses and buckets for days...

I think I'd rather him be 'interested' in golf, music, literature, heck even computers

Plenty of time to be corrupted by the demon drink later in life

sorry truman
drunk enuf to bite


----------



## amiddler (11/12/11)

OK so I haven't read the entire topic, but SWMBO is naked and begging me for ### so I am 29 and been brewing since 18 or 19 years old.



Drew


----------



## keifer33 (11/12/11)

Drew said:


> OK so I haven't read the entire topic, but SWMBO is naked and begging me for ### so I am 29 and been brewing since 18 or 19 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> Drew




Be quick drew, and read the thread.


----------



## boingk (11/12/11)

Hahaha top stuff Drew...

23 here and been brewing for four and a half years here (answered four in poll).

Did it out of nessecity at university, when my total food/fun budget was about $70 a week after rent etc had been taken out. I remember how much money the $88 seemed for a Tooheys brewing kit, the concept of investment was palpable. The resulting brew was poor... so off to the LHBS for advice. That brew turned out alright, and so have most after. Best $88 I ever spent!

Cheers guys - boingk


----------



## ianh (11/12/11)

Started brewing in 1969, came to Oz in 1973, started brewing again 2009.

So 66 (fairly fit, just carried 21kg on a 4 day bushwalk, my other passion) and been brewing 6 years


----------



## Truman42 (11/12/11)

fish13 said:


> I dont see it as purely alcohol related homework. I see it as a hobby based report with statistics on the age group of those who do it.
> 
> How would it go if she handed in the report based on top speed/horsepower and age? or even worse how many times you have sex and how old you are....
> 
> ...


That's exactly what it is, just some statistics on a hobby and the age group of those doing it. They have done some school work on alcohol and it's effects etc already at school. I think these days they teach it to them younger because so many kids are getting drunk at 16. 
I have four kids too and was happy that she took an interest in something I do. My two sons only care about their wrestling on foxtel and their nerf gun wars with their mates.


----------



## Truman42 (11/12/11)

Thanks again to everyone for the stats.


----------



## drtomc (11/12/11)

I also work with statistics in my day job.

It'd be a bit of work, because the poll doesn't capture quite the right information, but if you trawled through the posts, you'd be able to gather <age, brewing-years> pairs. If you put it into two columns in an excell spread sheet, you could make a nice scatter plot. From reading quite a few of the posts, it sounds like there are quite a few brewers who started brewing around 18, therefore you'd see a vague line (a correlation) showing a connection between the two measures.

2c,
T.


----------



## KHB (11/12/11)

I'm 27 and have been brewing for 5&1/2 years. Did 4 or 5 kits then straight into allgrain.


----------



## seravitae (11/12/11)

25 and been pretending to home brew since 15. hopefully next year I can get back into it at full steam!


----------



## Fodder (11/12/11)

27 and been brewing K&K since 19. Had a 2 yr hiatus in there somewhere when travelling. Just moved into AG and never going back...


----------



## dago001 (11/12/11)

ianh said:


> Started brewing in 1969, came to Oz in 1973, started brewing again 2009.
> 
> So 66 (fairly fit, just carried 21kg on a 4 day bushwalk, my other passion) and been brewing 6 years



Didn't take any food then Ian. Just carried a keg of Irish Red around for four days - drunk and lost in the tomato plants out in the garden.


----------



## manticle (11/12/11)

Anofre said:


> I agree re: the content being suitable for children & am amused that it took until post #69 to come up!
> Regardless of how flashy the data presentation, what are you saying about your ethics to your teacher & community by this content.



Probably because giving much of a shit what someone else's daughter wants to do for their school project is unnecessary for most people.

If you are concerned about ethics, there are far more important and interesting places to start than Truman's daughter researching dad's 18+ hobby.

Maybe if dad's hobby was posting amateur porn on redtube, or manufacturing crystal meth it would be a different story but making beer?

Does it really concern you, deep down inside?

People are strange.


----------



## boingk (11/12/11)

ianh said:


> Started brewing in 1969, came to Oz in 1973, started brewing again 2009.
> 
> So 66 (fairly fit, just carried 21kg on a* 4 day bushwalk,* my other passion) and been brewing 6 years



Top stuff mate, thats one thing I always like as well... although 21kg is a pretty hefty pack. I usually stick around 17kg or less, with 2kg allowances each for food and water. Hell, its usually got a 6 pack of beer in there as well! Nothing beats a 3 day/2 night walk around Mt Koz national park and enjoying a few beers that've been cooled in the Snowy. 

Anyway, so long as you're enjoying it theres no worries. All the best on the next trek!

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Batz (11/12/11)

I remember years ago when doing coopers kits, the tins came with a resealable plastic lid and where handy for all sorts of stuff. One of my boys kept his coloured pencils in one, he took it to school once and was told to put it away and never bring it back :lol: :lol:


----------



## fraser_john (11/12/11)

Batz said:


> he took it to school once and was told to put it away and never bring it back



The fun police at it again! Good use for the can though! I still have one or two of those old coopers can I use for keeping my small drill bits, punches and cold chisels in!


----------



## boingk (11/12/11)

I also use the cans for storing things - tools, balsa strips, model aircraft propellors... the usual.

- boingk


----------



## Ces (11/12/11)

Malted said:


> How does that make you feel?
> I'm sensing that you are using your brewing to escape from something yet you are still angry. Are you a kit brewer? Can opener style brewing would be enough to make one mad at the world, I'm hearing you, i feel your pain.. Make peace with the world, try all grain brewing. h34r:



You're not far off... Had plenty of self-therapy sessions over 'burnt/dehydrated flavours from k & k... Building a 3v at the momebt.y anyone who wants to talk about about spilled grain, infected fermentations, gear failure or inappropriate posting... Its $45 a pm


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/12/11)

Age 30

Started 2005

Cheers


----------



## /// (12/12/11)

First Coopers Real Ale kit December 1992. First AG June 1996 - would think i would be good at it now ... but I digress ...

Scotty


----------



## komodo (12/12/11)

27 started about 3 years ago


----------



## Jazzafish (12/12/11)

Interesting curve on the how long stats... 5 year peaks. Now for your daughter to relate this to other influences that can occur every 5 years or so... age generations, parliment/policy changes etc...


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/12/11)

Age 47 first brewed when I was 16, that was when your kit came with a cardboard box and a plastic bag for the fermenter.
Started all grain in 92.


----------



## Philthy79 (12/12/11)

Age: 32

Been brewing off and on for over 10 years, but only with Temp control/specific yeasts for about 3.


----------



## Nick JD (12/12/11)

Talking about addiction on a forum where most members have 25-150L of beer in their house at any one time is like throwing a cat with a grenade strapped to its back, into the pigeons. 

There's lots of fat alkies here. :lol:


----------



## Batz (12/12/11)

I cleaned the thread a bit guys, lets keep it about beer.

Cheers
Batz


----------



## lickapop (12/12/11)

36 did a about 6 brews in 08
Kicking off again after a break


----------



## BDD (12/12/11)

22 years old been brewing for bout 2.5 years. Still extract brewing at the moment but planning on moving into AG for a bit of fun when cashflow and time permits. Great hobby!!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/12/11)

31
13

Something to be said for that transposition.

Got me through uni as a poor hardworking son of a poor hardworking mother.

Got way better after AG though.

Ironically AG has done the same thing as brewing originally did - supply me with beer I couldn't otherwise afford. Though this time it's a combination of my darling parasitic offspring, and my lupulin shift meaning no commercial could produce a beer that I could afford to drink.

Goomba


----------



## Spork (12/12/11)

Nick JD said:


> Talking about addiction on a forum where most members have 25-150L of beer in their house at any one time is like throwing a cat with a grenade strapped to its back, into the pigeons.
> 
> There's lots of fat alkies here. :lol:




Hey - I'm not fat. Just some middle aged spread.
Quick stocktake yesterday - approx. 130 litres bottled / kegged, and 40 fermenting...


----------



## Dave70 (12/12/11)

*XLI*

Started at 18.
Finished at 19, disheartened. 

Had another crack at 35.
Switched to AG at 36.

I still wear size 32 boardies and can clearly view my penis without craning my neck.


----------

